# ? on pendulum and surf casting



## ncgardenfreaks (Jul 17, 2012)

Hows everyone doing? Well I found you guys and have decided my casting style is from the stone age. So Ive been researching on these new casting styles and trying to build my way up through the fundementals with the equipment I have already. I've watched several videos of the pendulum cast and it appears on a few that the caster doesen't have his hand close to the reel to keep the spool stopped at the beginning. Is it an optical illusion or are the reels set up that tight?

Since I've been learning this new way my cast distance has improved somewhat, but I'm not trying to muscle the cast any either. Currently I'm throwing 4oz. with a Penn 40lw that has had the levelwind removed, half spooled with 80lb braid until my 50lb comes in. Rod is cheap 6'6" fast taper Penn, no rating for action just 30-50lb line and I'm averaging around 80 yards. I am looking to get a new rod for this reel and am leaning toward a Tica 11-12ft. Am I wasting my time throwing with this short rod or will it all be the same diference. I can feel this rod start to load up but its pretty stiff.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

This is casting for fishing, right? If so, what makes you want to learn the pendulum cast? Are you sure you have perfected your "stone age" cast?

I'm fairly new at distance casting, and for what I'm doing, I've not had any desire to learn pendulum - mainly because it's not the safest cast to use in a fishing situation. I'm currently OTG casting bait on drop rigs at 120+ (measured) yards on 13 and 16 ft. rods. And that came only after quite a bit of practice, studying, and with some in-person help sessions from some of the guys I've met here.

Welcome aboard. Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Don't get caught up in swinging the sinker. Concentrate more on getting your arms well out from your body and focusing on a strong punch/pull at the end. The finish is really where the most gains are to be had. Just lay the sinker on the ground behind you, slowly rotate with your arms extended and then punch/pull when your left is out in front of your face.

Not an optical illusion at all on thumbing the reel. A modern, properly tuned reel will not required thumb feathering during flight. Just be prepared to thumb down when the sinker/rig hits the water.

Tommy


----------



## ncgardenfreaks (Jul 17, 2012)

Gotcha thanks guys. I will be using the casts for fishing and like other things I figure that sometimes one cast my be a better option then another. I have been doing the OTG casts as well as some others I have found here and in videos online. The way I see it on some of the cast styles I myself would only do them on a beach free of people and property for a good ways. I had rather be safe then know that something I done sent someone to the hospital. I have been overhead casting baitcaster reels in freshwater for around 20 years and I used a few different casts with theme (overhead, sidearm, flipping) but asides from the flipping I do well consistantly hitting my mark. Overhead with a the reel above accuracy was there but I couldnt really push more distance. My surf spinning setup is a different story, the distance with it I am happy with casting overhead. Its on a medium weight 10'6" rod that seems to load up well with 2oz. I may try putting my conventional reel on my spinning rod just for kicks and see if anything changes. The gathering guide shouldnt cause me any headaches would it? Once again thanks for the help and advice.


----------

